# New 2 stage. need advice



## Jcksbr5 (Nov 20, 2019)

I have an older Toro 2 stage with the Tecumseh engine. Sometimes it starts and sometimes it doesn't. I'm fed up with the Toros so I replaced my old Toro lawnmower a year and a half ago with a HRX217VLA with the GCV190 and I love it. I purchased an HS720AS for the light snows but it's not going to handle the big snows. I live in Northern Indiana off Lake Michigan and I get lake effect along with system snows. So I'm looking for a new 2 stage to replace my Toro and I'm leaning towards another Honda.

When I started looking I didn't want to spend $2,800 on a snow blower that I'm going to use 4-5 times a year so I was thinking Toro PowerMax 826 with the 252cc or an Ariens Deluxe 24 with the 254cc. I was leaning towards the Toro simply for the Loncin engine over the LCT. But then I read all these reviews about such ridiculous problems on both of these, mostly QC problems. Now I'm thinking it's best to go with a Honda. My driveway is 2 cars wide, about 70' long. A few questions:
Do the Hondas still have the clogging problem with the new models? Does the HSS724 have enough power to handle 12-15" of snow or is it best to go with the HSS928? I don't have room for the 32" so that one is out. Are tracks worth the extra couple hundred $$? Any other advice on what to get other than a Honda, make and model?


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

Personal thought is that wheels are easier to move around.

724 should be good for your needs, I bought a used HS828 and my driveway is about the same as yours, I just have a turnaround.

Add the impeller mod and it shouldn't clog. Also can mitigate clogging by taking less if a bite when it is super slushy and wet.

I'll let others chime in on other brands, and revisit later to share on my dad's Craftsman that I kept alive much longer than I should have.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I love tracks, I’d never own a blower with tires, YMMV, if you want to keep it smaller the 724 will handle the 12-15” no problem at all.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The wheels are a lot easier to maneuver around, especially if you have tight spots with a lot of turning around, plus storage and parking. There is a little bit more work with a track drive to keep raising and lowering the bucket/auger housing every time you want to back up with it. The wheel model, you just tip it back to raise the bucket/auger housing.
The track works well especially if you have a nice smooth flat even surface and does not want to lift up as easy when digging into the end of driveway pile. But they are more effort to move around when the engine is not running, the wheel drive moves easier, less resistance.
The new Honda models supposedly changed the chute to help prevent clogging problems like the earlier models.
The 724 has a good amount of power and throws snow pretty far and is a smaller unit, easier for storage, it is 4 inches narrower so it might make you take an extra pass to complete the width part of your driveway.
The 928 is a little bit larger, wider with a little more power for the deeper snows and end of driveway piles. It may get the job done a little faster.
Then the price on everything you have to think of. All of them are great machines. I have both wheel and track drives. Some times I like the wheel, some times I like the track. I have the room for the storage of them, so that's not a problem. The wheel is easier to operate when moving around and turning a lot around close objects, and when I have to push it without the engine running. The track is great when I have to go up steep hills, steps, and when just running on a smooth flat surface that doesn't require a lot of stops and back-ups.
You get used to either machine you would have, just so happens I have both.
I remember the older 624 models, the track model auger housing was not as high as the wheel drive model, the wheel drive was better in the deep snow because of the taller auger housing height than the track, which had a lower housing height. The 828 models had the same height and did not have any clogging problems.
The older Honda 624 and 828 models did not have the steering assist like the new HSS models, and the older HS models had the better transmission made by Honda.
The new HSS models have the steerable transmissions made by Hydro-Gear and they are not serviceable like the older Honda transmission. In like 30 years, I only ever saw 1 Honda transmission go bad, and it was repairable. The Hydro-Gear are too new yet to tell how they will hold up. I would want to give them at least 20+ years to see if they ever have any problems. That was how good the Honda Transmissions were.
The Honda GX series engines are a commercial grade engine that when taken care of, will last a very long time with little down time if any at all. I have many Honda GX engines with multi thousands of hours on them with only oil changes and an occasional valve adjustment, that's it, nothing else, besides normal wear and replacement items like spark plug and air filter, and those engines are run hard.
One added thing with the track, if you have a stone driveway or want to clear on grass, the track can be set with the bucket at the high setting so it won't dig into the ground, and the track can be set at the low setting to make it dig in to the ground more for clearing icy or crusty patches by scraping the ground harder.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Jcksbr5 said:


> Do the Hondas still have the clogging problem with the new models? Does the HSS724 have enough power to handle 12-15" of snow or is it best to go with the HSS928? I don't have room for the 32" so that one is out. Are tracks worth the extra couple hundred $$? Any other advice on what to get other than a Honda, make and model?


Hi and welcome to the forum!!

I have an HSS724 wheeled and it copes with the levels of snow you mention just fine. The 198cc GX engine has ample power. Home Depot are selling them $200 below MRRP

As regards clogging, mine did clog with _very_ wet icy snow. Dryer snow should pose no problems. 

*Note* - a new HSS should come with the redesigned chute that goes a long way to solving this issue. See picture below. I also installed an impleller kit because of the predominatley wet snow we get here. 

I've had no regrets about spending the extra money for a Honda. They are worth it and are an investment.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

New chute that new HSS should come with


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i would look for a nice used Ariens or honda. 624 to 824 should be plenty lots of used machines in good shape. i couldn't personally fork out new blower money for something i would use 3 times a year.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Agreed! But if you're going to go that route, do it soon. As soon as snowflakes start to appear in the weather forecast, prices will jump.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i would look for a nice used Ariens or honda. 624 to 824 should be plenty lots of used machines in good shape. i couldn't personally fork out new blower money for something i would use 3 times a year.


for the next 30 years?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you really think any new machine will last 30 years? I don't mean that sarcastically, I'm serious.

Looking in stores, the quality of brand-new Ariens machines doesn't seem anywhere near that of the 20/30-year-old ones I own now. Even the quality of replacement parts for those machines doesn't match the original. Parts that had heavy zinc coatings back in the 80's & 90's are now coming with that yellow zinc plating that only protects for a few years. The new models have cables (which I guess can be replaced when they fail) where the older ones had solid linkages. And the metal on the newer ones seems thinner, so when it does start to rust, it'll lose structural integrity sooner.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

That was what I was thinking when I bought my Honda. If the HS55 models are still around, why not the HSS models?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I agree with Elaw....for $250 -$400 you can get a clean 924 series Ariens that you can keep running for the rest of your life if maintained.....My 1980 ST 24 with the Honda clone added 18 years ago takes care of anything NE winters throw at it, with minimal maintenance and care. I picked it up on the side of the road free with a blown engine, and put a $99 Harbor Freight engine on it....I added an impeller kit and chains and tall chute only because I could LOL


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ELaw said:


> Do you really think any new machine will last 30 years? I don't mean that sarcastically, I'm serious.


Yes, I think my new 2017 HSS1332ATD will live as long as my shed-bound 1987 HS80. Probably longer, since it works a lot less to get the job done. Certainly the rest of my lifetime.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

blue dragon said:


> for the next 30 years?


Sure I would think any machine would last 30 years If the poster is only using it 3 times a year. 

That is only starting the machine 90 times in its lifespan 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is only going to happen provided it is well maintained, and not stored outside. If not maintained, and left outside to rot, well, that should degrade rather quickly I would imagine.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Jcksbr5 said:


> I have an older Toro 2 stage with the Tecumseh engine. Sometimes it starts and sometimes it doesn't. I'm fed up with the Toros so I replaced my old Toro lawnmower a year and a half ago with a HRX217VLA with the GCV190 and I love it. I purchased an HS720AS for the light snows but it's not going to handle the big snows. I live in Northern Indiana off Lake Michigan and I get lake effect along with system snows. So I'm looking for a new 2 stage to replace my Toro and I'm leaning towards another Honda.
> 
> When I started looking I didn't want to spend $2,800 on a snow blower that I'm going to use 4-5 times a year so I was thinking Toro PowerMax 826 with the 252cc or an Ariens Deluxe 24 with the 254cc. I was leaning towards the Toro simply for the Loncin engine over the LCT. But then I read all these reviews about such ridiculous problems on both of these, mostly QC problems. Now I'm thinking it's best to go with a Honda. My driveway is 2 cars wide, about 70' long. A few questions:
> Do the Hondas still have the clogging problem with the new models? Does the HSS724 have enough power to handle 12-15" of snow or is it best to go with the HSS928? I don't have room for the 32" so that one is out. Are tracks worth the extra couple hundred $$? Any other advice on what to get other than a Honda, make and model?


I have the deluxe Canuck tracked model - HSS724ATCD. I easily eat 1 foot of snow with it. No clogs yet for me after three years, but I am in Calgary and we don't get much wet snow. Mine has the original chute. I plan to modify it just in case, and add an impeller kit eventually. I only use the machine once or twice a year; the rest of the time I use a single stage Honda 720 (previously a 520)

Others I think answered most of your questions but WRT tracks four considerations are: EOD, grass, gravel, and slope. I do 26 properties as a snow angel and have to drive across EOD stuff to get to the other side of road. Tracks are best for this. I also live in the suburbs where we have trash, recyclables and compost bins on the sides of our houses. They need to be wheeled out to the street weekly. This means the neighbours whose snow I blow need access paths cut between the houses on the grass. Winds between these homes can make 4-5 foot drifts. Tracks ride best on grass and do a great job. But they don't have the turning radius that wheels do. The grass issue was a deal breaker for me.

If you do any gravel driveways tracks are the best unless you want to machine gun your neighbourhood with stones. Because there is no single pivot point (the axle on wheeled models), tracked machines can hold their position slightly above the gravel and still blow just the snow. Even with side skids on wheeled machines, tracks win.

And lastly, although not an issue for me, tracks are best on very steep driveways and sidewalks for obvious reasons. Chains on wheeled machines are OK, but not quite as good as tracks IMHO.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The Honda's should go at least 25-30 years as long as they are maintained properly. Most of mine are that age and still work like they are new, another reason for the higher price, their reliability.
I have a couple of Gravely's that are only around 50 to 60 plus years old and they are still running strong, like new with only very minor maintenance work. I think the only major work on them was replacing the tires after they were worn. The compression is still very good and the drive clutches are still strong, the paint is a bit faded, not bad for a 500 plus pound machine
Too bad they don't build those Gravely L models anymore, mine probably have at least another 50 plus years of life left to them.


----------

